# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] dual ocnoson ct 1800 μοτερ off?

## mitsus78

Μου χάρισε ένας φίλος το παραπάνω μηχάνημα. Το μοτέρ είναι στα 110ν και δεν γυρίζει. Αν το γυρίσω με το δάχτυλο, τρέμει ο άξονας.Μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο ή είναι για πέταμα; Που μπορώ να βρω τέτοιο μοτέρ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## klik

Πως μετατρέπει τα 230V σε 110;
Τον πυκνωτή δίπλα στο μοτέρ τον μέτρησες;
Μήπως είναι έκδοση με πλακέτα;
Μην είσαι μυστικοπαθής αν θέλεις βοήθεια

----------


## mitsus78

:Smile: .Καμιά μυστικοπάθεια. Μάλλον δική μου μ...κία θα έλεγα.Ανεβάζω φώτος.
IMG_20171218_204152.jpgIMG_20171218_204513.jpg

----------

